# 6 critically endangered Blue Iguanas killed on Grand Cayman



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm sad to inform people that last night some :censor: broke into the breeding facility in the QE2 botanical gardens, Grand Gayman and killed six of the adult breeding iguanas by apparently stamping on them repeatedly.

Rest in peace Pedro, Yellow, Aldemire, Digger, Sara and Jessica.

For more information (or if you'd like to donate at all) check out Blue Iguana Recovery Program

Thanks for reading


----------



## lnrak (Apr 19, 2007)

:censor: *disgusting. Why do some people do things like this.......:sad:*


----------



## scotty123 (Sep 16, 2007)

thats horrible mate, anyway of finding out who dunnit?

cctv etc?


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

The police there are investigating and have asked for anyone with info to come forward...but its not going to bring them back even if they do catch the :censor:

I can't believe it. I worked with all those igs in November when I volunteered there for three weeks and they are such beautiful animals.


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

i just went on there sight and read the press release, (warning to anyone squeemish it has pictures of the bodies on it). how can someone do that? why would anybody want to? 

Hopefully the :censor: that did it get caught and then gets a good stamping on, ill happily do it, 

My regards go to the Blue Iguana Recovery Program


----------



## tomsdragons (Dec 23, 2007)

my god, its unthinkable that someone/ people can do this..
therevmust be a reason??..
maybe they understood the variety of these, stolen i could see how they could profit, but thats just wrong and i realy do feel awefull..

like mentioned, it might be justice to catch them but what if there minors, nothing will get done..

its hearbreaking and im very sorry to hear...


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry thats truly horrific.. and something i just cannot get my head round at all...

RIP


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Thats absolutely terrible. People constantly find new ways to disgust me; I hope the guys that did this get everything they deserve.


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

So sad and disgusting - I'd like to go and stamp on them! Some :censor: just don't deserve to live.


----------



## davesadlerfunkaholic (Mar 17, 2008)

That is f:censor:g disgusting.... i can't understand people who do that type of thing.
hopefully karma exists.....


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

that is evil, im speechless


----------



## cracksolja (Sep 10, 2007)

Disgusting, anyway you can make a donation or something to help get things on the way or am I completely misreading about these


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

This is sickening. I say hang the:censor::censor::censor: Sorry but it disgusts me.If more discipline was given as small kids things like this wouldnt happen


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Jessica










And Pedro - photos taken November 2007 - How I'll remember them 

Blue Iguana Recovery Program


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have absolutely no idea how someone could do something like this! It's just horrific! They were such awesome iggy's!

RIP


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

cracksolja said:


> Disgusting, anyway you can make a donation or something to help get things on the way or am I completely misreading about these


You can make a donation through their website at Blue Iguana Recovery Program (warning, pictures of the dead igs here) then scroll down a little and there's some banners you can click on to donate. Every little bit helps and I know would be greatly appreciated. Fred Burton has worked on this project increasing the Blue Iguana population from just 29 to several hundred. But they need help looking after the captive ones and need to buy land to secure a future for the wild population.

You can also volunteer to go and work for them (they provide and pay for your accommodation, you pay airfare and expenses while you are out there) I volunteered for three weeks and had an incredible time.


Thankyou all for your support and comments. I'm still kind of numb. I only knew them for three weeks but I feel lucky to have done so.


----------



## Uncle Les (Dec 29, 2007)

Why the hell would anybody want to do that sick b:censor:s.


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

Stubby said:


> You can also volunteer to go and work for them (they provide and pay for your accommodation, you pay airfare and expenses while you are out there) I volunteered for three weeks and had an incredible time.


I think i might volunteer, it would be such an incredible experience, and id love to help in anyway i can


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Lizard Loft said:


> I think i might volunteer, it would be such an incredible experience, and id love to help in anyway i can


Feel free to PM me if you'd like to know more  or have a look at either Blue Iguana Recovery Program or IRCF for more information.

It would be wonderful to get something good out of an incomprehensible tragedy.


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have to agree! Volunteering would be so amazing! I'd love to go there and help in any way I could! Especially now! Still can't believe it!


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

One of the most upsetting things I've heard in a long time. There is just no motive for it... why would anyone do that? It's just unthinkable.

I have donated and I urge anyone else to pass this newstory on to reptile lovers and donate - money will not bring these animals back, but heightened awareness and increased donations may be the only good thing that can come of it. So don't let them have died for nothing, pass the story on and give what you can.


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

Stubby said:


> Feel free to PM me if you'd like to know more  or have a look at either Blue Iguana Recovery Program or IRCF for more information.
> 
> It would be wonderful to get something good out of an incomprehensible tragedy.


Just PM'd you lol : victory:



Athravan said:


> One of the most upsetting things I've heard in a long time. There is just no motive for it... why would anyone do that? It's just unthinkable.
> 
> I have donated and I urge anyone else to pass this newstory on to reptile lovers and donate - money will not bring these animals back, but heightened awareness and increased donations may be the only good thing that can come of it. So don't let them have died for nothing, pass the story on and give what you can.


I agree completely, i didn't know about this program and place till this morning, so im sure there is others wo also have only just found out, im guna spread the awareness anyway i can


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Athravan said:


> One of the most upsetting things I've heard in a long time. There is just no motive for it... why would anyone do that? It's just unthinkable.
> 
> I have donated and I urge anyone else to pass this newstory on to reptile lovers and donate - money will not bring these animals back, but heightened awareness and increased donations may be the only good thing that can come of it. So don't let them have died for nothing, pass the story on and give what you can.


Thank you Athravan and everyone who has responded to this thread.


----------



## jayla (Nov 21, 2007)

thats sick! it truely baffles me why anyone would to inflict such pain and toture on an animal for absolutely no reason! :bash: honestly what was the point?? 

blue iguanas are stunning animals and its a very sad & pointless loss....


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

i hope the people who did this die very slowly and painfully i am sickened by this horrific act and so sorry for the poor igs i will spread the news and also donate what i can


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

I had a look at the site and am crying as I write this. Those sick cruel bastards should be wiped off the face of the earth, they don't deserve to live. Those beautiful animals tortured like that, it makes you ashamed to be part of the human race.


----------



## Jibber10 (Feb 6, 2007)

I just dont understand why some people feel the need to do such damage to another living creature. Its just so unnecessary.


----------



## sarahjames (Sep 2, 2007)

why would someone do this those people must of been :censor: in the head to do something like that its jus not natural argh so angry! hopefully karma will bite them in the ass BIG BIG BIG time! R.I.P iggys xxx


----------



## gex (Nov 20, 2006)

:censor::censor::censor: why why why? sick :censor::censor::censor:

so sad my thoughts go out to them.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

They are :censor: :censor: and deserved to be shot dead! How can anyone be so cruel to such nice creaturs? :censor: :censor:


----------



## Frilled13 (Mar 4, 2008)

im speachless, how could anyone do that, im bloody disgusted, and digraced.


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

thats so f*cking horrible:censor: its digusting even thinking about it!


----------



## buddy (Jul 10, 2007)

This makes my skin Crawl how a person (if they can even call themselves that) can do such a horrible thing they are such a gorgeous animal its hard to imagine how anyone could do that it is beyond me hope they get what the deserve the SCUM that they are


----------



## Blueladybird (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh god that is so sickening, those poor Igs, how on earth could someone do that? I hope they catch the :censor:, still won't help the poor wee Igs tho.


----------



## cazzie (Jan 3, 2008)

thats just disgusting how can anyone stamp on a living creautre especialy when its that big?!?!?!? sorry for your loss, they are beautiful creatures

As for those that did it :war: i hope they get what they deserve to be stamped on themselves, except they can be stamped on by highheels!!


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

Why?

Why do people think it's ok to behave like this?

Why do people seem so unaware of living creatures in the world around them?

Why is it that even if they're caught they'll get a few years at best?

RIP little ones. You've gone to a better place without people like the ones who did this to you.


----------



## miffikins (Feb 25, 2007)

This is the sort of thing that makes me ashamed to be human. What absolute :censor::censor:s! What would any possibly have to gain from doing something like this!!!

I'd like to give them a good stamping!!!


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Makes me sick to think people can do things like this. R.I.P guys


----------



## Jess_Peter (Aug 18, 2007)

oh my god... rip to the iggys...

this is absolutely sickening... poor things... not only they died they suffered... i actually feel sick to my stomach!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Totally pointless evil act.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Why. Just why. I dont want to rant or say wh at i think should happen to the criminals who commited this felony. But still, why what motive could you have for killing such beautiful creatures!


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

There are some very sick people in this world.hope they catch the :censor:.
r.i.p


----------



## Shelley (Jan 15, 2007)

What the hell goes through someones head to make them go out and do such a thing!!!! It's :censor: beyond me.
I hope the saying "What goes around,comes around" is most definatly true on this occasion.
R.I.P. Iggys x


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

If anyone wants to leave their condolences the Blue Iguana Recovery Programme have set up a page where you can leave a message.

Blue Iguana Recovery Program


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

thats awful, really sorry to hear that. Its such a shame there are people out there that do that


----------



## gesh gecko (Feb 11, 2008)

sick....


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the people in charge need to be fired... where were the rangers?... how can you allow skid-row people to kill your animals?..... screw them... those cyclura are gone.... you got it over with... they aparrently were'nt worth being protected...


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Habu, they are mostly protected by volunteers. They have two wardens there who work with the igs and feed them everyday but they do not sleep there over night. They cannot afford to pay for more workers and do the very best they can. The breeding facility is in the botanic gardens there. Whoevever broke in went over the locked park gates or walls then they also had to get through the locked gate/ fence into the breeding facility itself.

No one cares for these animals more than Fred Burton who set up the whole project saving the animals from extinction and working with them for no money for over ten years and the warden John who volunteered with no pay for several years also.

Thay are trying to raise money to improve security but no one ever imagined someone would do something like this.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

man, it's so sad for all these insular sub-species to be wiped out.... i'd have automatic weapons to protect them... but what can you do with these governments.... sad state of affairs...


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Exactly - right now they can't even get the local govenment to donate any appropriate land for a release programme.


----------



## Nonsenseadvice (May 5, 2008)

*Disgusting...*

Sadly, I doubt even the most reptile compassionate authorities would do much to punish these sadists. I'n not going to lie to you, I didn't even know about Blue Iguanas, but now I see they're beutiful creatures.


----------



## cheeky charle (Jan 26, 2008)

man that is horrible i hate it why do people do that its silly


----------



## cobra759 (Feb 27, 2008)

Disgusting, there really are some low lifes on this planet.

I hate the Injustice of it all. I hate these people and If I saw someone doing anything like that I really don't think I could control myself.


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

A seventh iguana, Matthias, has died from his injuries.

Cayman Islands - Cay Compass News Online - Blues pledges grow

:censor: :censor: :censor:


----------



## diggyc (Nov 24, 2007)

Why Do People Do That??? Oh It Makes Me So.... Ggggrrroar!!


----------



## derekthefrog=] (Mar 25, 2008)

*Arghhhhhhhhhh*

I NEVER NEW SOMEONE COULD BE SO LOW IF THEY FIND WHOEVER DID IT THE SOULD STAMP ON HIM TILL HIS GUTS COME OUT THEN FEED HIM TO THE REMAINIG IGGYS (if there are anyand i doubt they would want to eat something so sour)
ARGHHHHHHHHHH I HATE SOME PEOPLE SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!
R.I.P IGGYS
liam :'( :sad:


----------



## elliottreed (Jan 9, 2008)

read about a burmse python who met the same fate

both stories made me cry me bladdy eyes out 

r.i.p little guys


----------



## Bernard (Nov 22, 2007)

That is truly disgusting.....I have no idea why someone would want to do such a thing, I hope that the culprits get caught, and if they don't get a stiff enough punishment, I hope that they get what they deserve some time soon.


----------



## MariaW (Apr 20, 2008)

Whoever did this is totally sick and twisted, that's all I have to say. 
Scum!


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

elliottreed said:


> read about a burmse python who met the same fate
> 
> both stories made me cry me bladdy eyes out
> 
> r.i.p little guys


 
The burmese wasn't the one that a crotch-dropping killed by stamping on its head at a church fair whilst children were petting it and in front of a large crowd of people?


----------



## Boyden1985 (Nov 13, 2006)

I can't believe someone would be capable of somehting like that.

R.I.P Lil Guys


----------



## CTI_Perrin (Mar 17, 2008)

Why do people do this? how can they be so stupid and heartless? it's so cruel...how would they like it if they were stamped on repeatedly? idiots!! hope they get tortured and killed too! :devil:


----------



## Finch (Sep 14, 2007)

They disgust me the :censor: scum how can anyone do that to any animal its sick.


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Thats bloody awful!!!!! I hope they get torchered too!!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

you can buy them here cb.


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

As a rule the CB ones aren't 100% they are usually hybridised from Little Cayman Rock Igs for example, athlough its always possible there are some pure breds out there that haven't been contributed to the breeding programme.

The only pure bred population that they are confident are pure bred are the Cayman Island ones. They've all been genetically tested.

There were some in zoos but the ones that they were sure of genetically were sent to Grand Cayman to participate in the breeding programme as they only had 29 and the scientists reckon you need 30+ animals to avoid genetic problems in future generations, so they were sailing pretty close to the wind.

This is as far as I know anyway. Hey, if there are others out there I'm sure that programme director Fred Burton would be interested to know


----------



## Mr-T (Jan 25, 2007)

This honestly makes me feel ashamed to be a human. I can't understand what circumstances would drive anyone to do such a terrible thing, lets hope that what ever has driven them to do it is down to something horrible happening to them.


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

disgaceful these are the sort of people who should be vivisected on. induce them with fatal illnesses and try to cure them save all the poor defencless animals in this world. i feel sick.


----------



## Bexie (Dec 20, 2007)

thats :censor: sick, how could someone do that the :censor::censor:!!

R.I.P =(


----------



## stesmith (Jan 11, 2008)

why on earth would someone want to do something like that


----------



## ll-zoe-ll (May 19, 2008)

Omg what the ****?? What would make someone do it?? Its pointless "what you doing tonight? oh i think im gunna stamp on some iguanas because im a complete twat!"

Sorry to here it =[ theres some pointless people in the world


----------



## ll-zoe-ll (May 19, 2008)

Omg what the ****?? What would make someone do it?? Its pointless "what you doing tonight? oh i think im gunna stamp on some iguanas because im a complete twat!"

Sorry to here it =[ theres some pointless people in the world. I think we should find out who it was and stamp on them with stilletos


----------



## Flutterbye (May 14, 2008)

Stubby said:


> I'm sad to inform people that last night some :censor: broke into the breeding facility in the QE2 botanical gardens, Grand Gayman and killed six of the adult breeding iguanas by apparently stamping on them repeatedly.
> 
> Rest in peace Pedro, Yellow, Aldemire, Digger, Sara and Jessica.
> 
> ...


 
WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fair enough if people arent fans of certain animals but HOW can someone not feel sick after doing something like that....thats just wrong wrong wrong.....

Wonder how they'd feel if i stamped on their heads....with 7'' heels :devil:


----------



## PhilW (May 19, 2008)

i could some sick freak/freaks do something like that i hope they have a terrible conshions for the rest of there life 

R.I.P


----------



## beddzyboy (Nov 21, 2007)

*scum!!!!*

i dont believe that its un real the :censor::censor::censor::censor: deserve to be shot in my eyes killing summit so beautiful and helpless scum!!
why why why?????


----------



## Toppo (May 27, 2008)

Oh my god, I am new to this site and really can not believe that anyone could do that, those iggy's were gorgeous.
I have looked at the pics on the site truly horiffic, also read the info on volunteering, sounds very interesting and a way for us real humans to give something back!
R.I.P Iggys


----------



## lizards rule (May 29, 2008)

im sorry 4 ur loss


r.i.p


----------



## Chimp (Sep 23, 2006)

*lepoard gecko breeding?? hybino X albino=??????*

ooops wrong thread sorry


----------



## Stoner_Pez (Jun 6, 2008)

*Sick*

Are these people really that bored and jealous that they have to kill innocent defenceless and exceptionally endangered animals just because theyre more beautifal and important than themselves.


----------



## ferretlad (Mar 6, 2008)

You cant get away with doing things like this to Mother Nature thats for sure. Somewhere along these twisted evil peoples life's they will be payed back very harshly and made to suffer the crimes they have committed on these beautiful defenceless creatures.


----------



## kevin cross (Mar 25, 2008)

total f*****g scum


----------



## howie91 (Nov 20, 2007)

Well tbh, if i found the little F***er. i would most personally stomp on his/hers head repetitively until they bleed. and are in intensive care. There is no need to do that. when people are trying to help create new gene lines and what have you to put back something which we as a world have nearly destroyed. 

RIP


----------



## VikkiGT4 (Apr 17, 2008)

oh my god just read this and it made me feel physically sick - I hope they get some nasty disease and suffer!


----------



## revan (Jun 9, 2008)

What could the reason be for this? Any ideas. Humans really don't ever seem to amaze me anymore.


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

revan said:


> What could the reason be for this? Any ideas. Humans really don't ever seem to amaze me anymore.


I haven't heard any news regarding progress from the police on the case. It seems that there was a dog involved, but a dog didn't cause all of the injuries so the warden thinks a person brought a dog along with them...

Motives, who knows? On the good news front however the two igs (Billy and Archie) who were injured are recovering...slowly, but recovering all the same and the females have been laying many eggs already this year and one of the males who was killed is set to become a father when his eggs hatch out.

You can find out the latest news on Blue Iguana Recovery Program and any facebook folks who are interested, there is a facebook group, just search for "Friends of the Blue Iguana Recovery Programme"


----------



## mightyduck12 (May 28, 2008)

I still cant believe that people can do this to defensive animals, I would like to stamp on them and see how they like it, I just hope and pray that they did not suffer too much and that the police catch the :censor:'s who did this to these beutiful creatures.


----------



## llllllaaaauuurrrreeennnnn (Jun 18, 2008)

why the :censor: would someone do that :cussing:
its sick.
:x


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

about 6 months old isnt it?


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> about 6 months old isnt it?


What's about six months old?


----------



## Henhead (Sep 28, 2007)

In all seriousness I think the the globe as a whole should bring back the death penalty, for things like this, deliberate, vicious animal cruelty, especially leading up to a death of an animal.

It should be shown live on TV so the whole world can see last few seconds of the crying faces of these so called hard individuals.

(The death penalty should also be brought back for all serous crimes against any living creature, be it animal or human rape, murder, torture etc)


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

the human race disgusts me..........kill the f:censor:ers slowly


----------



## leo keeper (Jun 17, 2008)

****s


----------



## DavidsonEssex (Jun 21, 2008)

*What..*

I've only really worked with one Iguana, so i can't really say anything aobut it personally.
But that is ****ing horrible, what a bunch of ****s, i couldn't imagine ever feeling that killing iguanas, of any species, 
****s.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Some people should be shot! Why would anyone do something so cruel and senseless?


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

ITS DISGUSTING WHAT SOME PEOPLE DO!

They deserve to be stamped on themselves! :bash:


----------



## braund09 (Jul 1, 2008)

*1*

1 word ':censor:'


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

poor iggys, what id love to do to them if i caught them!! seein their pictures just made me cry, RIP iggy's


----------



## Dawn-Marie (Jul 8, 2008)

GAWD!!!!!
The :censor: people today, that is just awful, they deserve the same treatment as they did to the poor iggy's!!

RIP Iggys


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

rest in peace, for once in my life im speechless!!!! something finally has to be done about people who get their kicks out of killing, hurting animals and people!!!!!!! 
hope you find the fu:censor:g ba:censor:ds that did that


----------



## The Chillinator (Jun 26, 2008)

There are some evil people in this world! Why would anyone want to do a thing like this?


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

That is so sick, :censor::censor::censor: !!!!!!!!!
...Only problem is even if they do catch the people the penalty they get probably wont be anything compared to what those poor iguanas went through, the best solution would be to turn back time but that cant happen in the real world...
R.I.P fellas.


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

dam u get sum realy sick :censor: out there :bash::bash:


----------



## makeitandskateit (Jun 15, 2008)

:bash:

^
I'm looking for them!!!


----------



## Becky Rose (Jul 7, 2008)

I feel sick just thinking what they went through ... some people dont deserve to live!! 

Sleep well!!!! xxx


----------



## spongebob321 (Jan 1, 2008)

:censor: disgusting!!!!

why do some thing like this to a innocent animal ...


----------



## nakomis (Jul 19, 2008)

There are some really sick :censor: out there why would anyone do this sort of thing! i hope they find them.


----------



## Kerryn (Jul 21, 2008)

im disgusted that sort of thing really gets my blood boiling


----------



## Atsumi (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't understand some people.

What's the point in doing something like that? Do they not realize these are living creatures?

Ugh... I lost my appetite.


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

*Their not human!!!!*

Its murder & they should be punished for it if ever caught I don't get sickos who hurt & kill any species of animal but when its endangered you just think how stupid are these people!!!
Makes my blood pressure sky high:censor::censor::censor:


----------



## gersgirl84 (Jul 25, 2008)

I am so sad to hear about that. They are absolutly beautiful. Its disgusting what they have done. I would like to stamp on them. Hope they catch the people who did it. :cussing:


----------



## pearl (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't know much about iguanas but I am disgusted that anyone can treat any animal like that, trouble is as some one said before if they are minors they will probley get a slap on the wrist. No matter their age what they did was dispicable. Heres an idea send them on a camping trip to oh say KOMODO ISLAND and let them see how they fair on something there own size!!:devil:


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

That is disgusting. No need for it at all. I hope they get caught and stamped on repeatedly!


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

that is absolutely horrifying, how could some stick twisted person go and do that to one defenseless animal let alone six is beyond me!! i hope they catch the low life that did this.


----------



## Elliots-k (Apr 12, 2007)

that is just wrong why would you do that it makes me feel ill


----------



## spikes n scales (Jul 22, 2008)

Cannot see any reason for someone to do this. What has an iguana done to anyone that means it must be stamped to death?

Next time why don't they try attacking something their own size?

Hope they get caught and punished.

I don't suppose there would be any reason for someone to be angry with one of the people who work there? This is the only reasoning I can come up with.

Neil.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Despite the fact I am utterly appalled by this entire thing, there isnt really a need for quite so many threats of violence. 

It doesnt bring them back, help their species or change personal or local politics that may have led to it. 

Sadly.
Lotte*


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

**

things like this really anoy me!
What :censor: would do such a thing!
hope they catch whoever done it to the lovely animals!


----------



## totoro (Aug 4, 2008)

i cant imagine how the people who did this can live with themselves.
it is so sad that these people have done this and all i can say is do you believe in karma? cause what goes around comes around.


----------



## fairee (Dec 30, 2007)

i remember this story.. absolutely awful... how the heck can anybody do that?


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

just read this post these people do not deserve to live. cant wait for karma to kick in. this is absolutley horrid


----------



## Modern Dinosaurs (Aug 14, 2008)

A sad inroduction to me joining this forum but as I believe in karma the universe WILL sort out the guilty in an appropriate way.

Lets all be thankful that there are so many of us that care.


----------



## paulsanderson (Aug 8, 2008)

hang the :censor: up by the balls!! what the hell is wrong with people...reckon they must be mentally ill to do something so horrific to something so beautiful...RIP ladies and gents.


----------



## ElliottOMG (Aug 16, 2008)

Whodunnit?


----------



## Tallulah-bell (Jan 18, 2008)

*thats horrible*

Thats horrible!!! How would they like it if we went round and stamped them to death!! 
GRR PEOPLE ARE SO EVIL SOMETIMES!!! 
I cant even explain how disgusted i am....


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

That is so sad! Why do people do this.


----------



## Kopite (Aug 9, 2008)

Why are people like this? it gets me so angry! :bash:


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

Why the :censor: do people do this, it really pis$es me off


----------



## Julie&James (Sep 24, 2007)

Made me shed a tear, had never heard of blue iguanas. Lets hope Karma kicks in here!


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*omg*

what a mong he is ! lol


----------



## jj10125 (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow ... erm ... why no honestly I am confused ... why would someone do such a thing? ... you get some real sick .... bastards out there >.<


----------



## Me001 (Aug 23, 2008)

That is sick.

I will say a prayer for them tonight.

Dont worry people whoever done this will pay.

I truley believe in Karma.

Blessings

Wayne

RIP and my your souls be free (this is to the 6 Blue Iggy's)


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

i can [email protected]#ing belive some people/bloody sickos.

any news on who did it?young kids i bet who are sick in the head.


----------



## qball75 (May 25, 2008)

Why the f:censor:ing hell would you do such a thing, hope the :censor:s that done this are found and get whats coming to them..............

RIP iggys and to the f:censor:s that done it i hope you all burn in hell. 

Sorry not usually such a stroppy git but i DETEST anyone who miss treats animals in any shape or form.....

Paul.

P.S WHAT GOES AROUND COMES AROUND


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

awwwwww


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Am pleased to say the Blue Iguana Recovery Programme came through Tropical Storm Gustav relatively intact, just a few trees down, phew!

And a record numbers of hatchlings this year. Looks like nature is trying to make up for the tragedy earlier in the year 

www.blueiguana.ky


----------



## laura_2020 (Jun 15, 2007)

*awww*

awww thats great news that everything is ok and good news for more hatchlings.

So sad to hear about the Iggys there are some sick :censor: out there that just thrive on doing stupid things like that, i mean what the :censor: do they get out of it a kick, i tell you something if i saw them they would get more than a :censor: kick

RIP IGGYS XXX


----------



## Wills reptiles (Jul 17, 2008)

*Sick*

Some1actually has to be sick in the head to do that!!!!I cant think of any reason why some one wud even think of doing that, unless they did it to spite the park itself,,,,but if u catch them, ur welcome to use my croc farm!!! Sundays is feed time can utube..lol


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

Wills reptiles said:


> Some1actually has to be sick in the head to do that!!!!I cant think of any reason why some one wud even think of doing that, unless they did it to spite the park itself,,,,but if u catch them, ur welcome to use my croc farm!!! Sundays is feed time can utube..lol


Ne picks of croc farm?


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

That is horrible cant believe someone would do that and for what purpose. i hope that they :censor: burn in hell. I tried to donate to the website too


----------



## jay102 (Jun 20, 2008)

*well pe of*

i cannot belive that some people are so sick as to do that i hope you find out what sort of sick person did it, thats just sick. i am so sorry fella


----------



## lisa jane orton (Aug 9, 2008)

*omg*

im shocked how can anyone hert any kind of animal ill stamp on them if i cought them grr make me so mad thats theres so many hatefull hurtfull ppl out there that can hurt these poor reps any animal give me a room with :censor: ill do the same see how they like it grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

absolute ba:censor:ds


----------



## Enexus (Aug 31, 2008)

Im realy shocked that anyone could even think of doing something like this never mind carry it out. Worst crime i have heard about in a fair while. Lets just hope that they get back on thier feet and breed more of these beautiful cretures.


----------



## Mr-boa (Sep 30, 2008)

dude well thats not cool how can people have so bad hearts about animals swaer mate if i was you ill hunt them and batter them 

im sory for your loses of animals there lad hope you get bk on ya feet soon thou 

Mr boa


----------



## danhunt8 (Oct 8, 2008)

i think they are dumb:bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::whip::whip::devil::devil::censor::censor:


----------



## danhunt8 (Oct 8, 2008)

Enexus said:


> Im realy shocked that anyone could even think of doing something like this never mind carry it out. Worst crime i have heard about in a fair while. Lets just hope that they get back on thier feet and breed more of these beautiful cretures.


 i agree


----------



## Mr-boa (Sep 30, 2008)

:censor: ar*seholes mate im sorry to hear about that hope you catch these guys 

ive had bad news like this an all sum :censor: stamped all over my mates head and killed her you might know who it is off the news 

sophie lancaster rip x

i knew her and we had laughs with her and now thanks to sum scallies she is dead all before her 21st birthday 

im sory to hear about your iggies rip lil guys

kyle


----------



## Puff the magic Dragon :) (Oct 15, 2008)

God that has made me sick to my stomache. i just cant get my head around how anyone could harm any kind of animal, or reptile. they have feelings just like we do. its murder and its f***ing wrong!


----------



## S&S Reptiles (Oct 22, 2008)

:censor: hopefully they'll recover from this and breed again soon =[


----------



## ShesOnCake_Ox (Oct 21, 2008)

This is Bloody Sick Why Would Someone Want To Do That They Should Be Hunted Down And Stamped On Repeatedly 

Beccky x


----------



## skyleoleamilomayah (Oct 20, 2008)

SICK b:censor:d* who and WHY would they want to do that i feel sickend


----------



## ukskater182 (Oct 12, 2008)

It makes my stomch turn to think that some people can actually do things like this


----------



## Munnzy (Oct 23, 2008)

What the :censor:. Maybe we should find them and stamp on their heads. DIrty bunch of :censor:


----------



## ShesOnCake_Ox (Oct 21, 2008)

i stil cant get over it sick b:censor:s


----------



## Muzz (Aug 3, 2007)

what the :censor: was they thinking!!!! why the hell would someone even do that.....i seriously hope karma does exist!


----------



## Alexanders_mummy (Jul 20, 2008)

this is one of the few things i have read latley that made me cry, what harm were they doing to the person who attacked them? i hope the elves get them and make them suffer, at least the poor animals cant be hurt anymore. i hope they catch the person who did this as they are obviously mentaly disterbed.:diablo: people that do this convince me that there is true evil in the word ......


----------



## diggyc (Nov 24, 2007)

why do people do those things!!:blowup:


----------



## Falkora (Nov 1, 2008)

who would do something like this? i can't believe it...  
may the iguanas rest in peace
i can't believe it...


----------



## Stubby (Jan 30, 2007)

Just to say I've been told the Igs came through Hurricane Paloma in one piece, although the site is somewhat waterlogged.

Pics of hurricane damage here on the official website.


----------



## bhoy67 (Aug 26, 2008)

f***in scum thats what they are god plz make me meet them one day and ill happly stamp on their f***in heads glasgow style!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SCUM


----------



## Varanus guy (Sep 30, 2008)

Just dont know how anyone could stamp on ANY animal forget about a blue iguana.

Hope those a:censor:s get what they deserve


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

*It disgusts me*

*that is absalutely disgusting i hope the sick minded people who done this get stamped all over i h8 them*

*rip little iggys my thoughts r with u*


----------



## djb3v (Oct 29, 2007)

Savage and disgusting.


----------



## TobyOne (May 18, 2008)

Thats not right at all.Hope who ever did it gets caught.Stamp on there heads.Karma n all that.Disgusted.


----------



## Smaug85 (Nov 27, 2008)

poor wee beasties


----------



## Tristan (Oct 5, 2008)

According to Wiki they had knives too. Unreliable as Wikipedia is, we can still stab the shits too. :whistling2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Tristan said:


> According to Wiki they had knives too. Unreliable as Wikipedia is, we can still stab the shits too. :whistling2:


 
agreed:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## Starshine Tara (Jun 22, 2008)

I think that people prepared to do this should be punished severely. 

I regularly read in the news about the totally inadequate punishments that animal abusers get for some truly horrific crimes.

So sad.

:devil:

Tara xxx


----------



## mph0809 (Dec 8, 2008)

it reminds me of the 7 year old australian boy that managed to climb over the zoo walls and throw lizards and all sorts into the crocodile pond 

nothin was done as he was too young


----------



## lucaswilb (Oct 4, 2008)

Its so sad that this brutal behavour still exists in an aparently civilized species. I say we are amoung the least civilized if we still posses this blatent disregard for programmes as valuble as the one mentioned above.

RIP guys


----------



## robbiepurvis1309 (Dec 8, 2008)

I'd like to meet the :censor: who did this so that i could trample them to death and see how they like it. god this makes me so angry, how can people be so aweful?


----------



## davehal7 (Dec 17, 2008)

omfg those jammy lil :censor:ts people like this deserve to be hung even if minors as that is not a normal thing to do!!!!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Personally think it was planned from the start... I mean how many times do you hear of something like this happening... Not often and as a case of. 

If the iguanas really wanted to I reckon they could have kicked there ass. and to this day if I ever find out who these people were I will kick there ass..
It makes me sick

B:censor:S


----------



## Basilisk Lizard (Dec 25, 2008)

I hate people like that...:cussing::biteme::2wallbang::naughty:


----------



## andrewstylianou (Dec 31, 2008)

i take that these :censor: done this on purpose.what was the point? why? this is just so sad


R.I.P

anamals never had a war who are the real anamals?


humans


----------

